# Breaking trade news - EWill and Batman to Rockets



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

It has been reported that the celts and rockets are in talks of a deal that could be done as early as tonight, sending eric williams and tony battie for cuttino mobley, eddie griffin, and either bojstan nachbjar or john ameichi.... I personally would love this deal and it would make a lot more sense out of the aw thing....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

great post!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

TO BOSTON: Cuttino Mobley, Eddie Griffin, Bostjan Nachbar

TO HOUSTON: Eric Williams, Tony Battie.

*TRADE IS POSSIBLE* 



TO BOSTON: Cuttino Mobley, Eddie Griffin, John Amaechi

TO HOUSTON: Eric Williams, Tony Battie.

*TRADE IS NOT POSSIBLE. JOHN AMAECHI WAS RECIENTLY ACQUIRED (NOV. 30, 2003), AND CANNOT BE TRADED FOR A PERIOD OF TIME.*


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Houston trades: SG Cuttino Mobley (17.5 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 41.7 minutes) 
PF Eddie Griffin (8.6 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.5 minutes) 
SF Bostjan Nachbar (2.1 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 5.5 minutes) 
Houston receives: SF Eric Williams (9.1 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.7 apg in 28.7 minutes) 
C Tony Battie (7.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -11.8 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -1.8 apg. 

Boston trades: SF Eric Williams (9.1 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.7 apg in 28.7 minutes) 
C Tony Battie (7.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.1 minutes) 
Boston receives: SG Cuttino Mobley (17.5 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 73 games) 
PF Eddie Griffin (8.6 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 77 games) 
SF Bostjan Nachbar (2.1 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 14 games) 
Change in team outlook: +11.8 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +1.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

seems like a bad trade for houston. any salary considerations that i'm overlooking?


----------



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

"SkywalkerAC seems like a bad trade for houston. any salary considerations that i'm overlooking? "

considering that griffin will likely never suit up again for the rockets after going awol, this deal makes sense bith ways. ewill is an expiring contract too so that helps make the deal work.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

where did you hear of this trade? Cutino Mobley in Boston- 2 good to be true!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Flava D</b>!
> It has been reported that the celts and rockets are in talks of a deal that could be done as early as tonight, sending eric williams and tony battie for cuttino mobley, eddie griffin, and either bojstan nachbjar or john ameichi.... I personally would love this deal and it would make a lot more sense out of the aw thing....


Reported by who? Do you have a link? Is this a reputible source or did someone just create this idea on RealGM or the Rumor Page here?

That deal makes no sense to me. Why bother picking up Welsch if we're going to get Mobley? If we got Griffin, how would that help the log jam we have at C/PF with LaFrentz, Blount, Baker, Hunter, Perkins and Battie (though he'd be gone). I don't like it. It won't help develop the young guys and doesn't solve our problem with an abundance of C/PFs and it doesn't add an established PG just incase Banks, James, and Welsch are incapable of playing the position.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

If this is true, then Houston is probably making an addition-by-subtraction deal. They've decided that Mobley isn't a good fit with the offense they want to run through Yao and Francis, and that Griffin is too much of a headcase and not worth the risk. With Battie and Williams they get two bland but useful citizens who will play to their strengths and within their limits. 

Houston would probably be looking, then, at a curious starting lineup of Yao, Taylor, Williams, Piatkowski, and Francis. All-Stars at the 1 and 5, with spots 2-4 manned by role players with pretty limited games. Houston may take a step backward temporarily with this deal (if indeed it's true), but probably is clearing away the parts that don't fit into the future they're trying to build. They might just miss the playoffs this year, but then be position to start a strong run the following year.

For Boston's part....ech. I don't love Mobley's isolation-heavy game. Maybe he'd fit well as an instant-offense guy off the bench, if he's willing to transition to a sixth man, but the skinny out of Houston was that he was balking at the thought of coming off the bench. As for Griffin--well, maybe the change of scenery will do him good. But a combination of Griffin, Baker and La Frentz is sorta one too many reclamation projects for my taste.


----------



## Birdman33 (Jun 9, 2003)

Flava D, where was this reported?


----------



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

It was originally reported by the diehards on 1510 the zone...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about Norris intead of Nashbar?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a great deal for Houston. JVG likes guys who can defend, and both EWill and Battie are excellent defenders. Williams also dropped 18 on the Wolves last night, including about 14 or 15 in the third quarter alone.

In return, the Celtics get a scorer who doesn't defend all that well, a headcase, and cap fodder. Plus, they lose a valuable expiring contract. I might do the deal if Moochie Norris were included instead of Nachbar, since the C's need a veteran backup pg.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Mobley & Griffen are vastly more talented than EWill & Battie so from that stand point I like it and Nachbar is a good project....but unfortunately this doesn't solve our major problem which is PG so I don't know. Talent wise I like it but if we make another trade I'd want a PG.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Houston would probably be looking, then, at a curious starting lineup of Yao, Taylor, Williams, Piatkowski, and Francis. All-Stars at the 1 and 5, with spots 2-4 manned by role players with pretty limited games. Houston may take a step backward temporarily with this deal (if indeed it's true), but probably is clearing away the parts that don't fit into the future they're trying to build. They might just miss the playoffs this year, but then be position to start a strong run the following year.


I disagree... They could easily make the playoff's this season without Mobley... The reason they ain't make it last season is cuz Yao wore himself out and couldn't establish his position enough to demand the rock... Houston's startin lineup would be Francis(pg) J.Jackson(sg) Pike(sf) Battie(pf) Yao(c)... Mo Taylor is an undersized pf who can't board enough to help out Yao... Battie would be the perfect compliment to Yao in IMO... It's a step forward... The back court tandem of Francis and Mobley mighta been fun to watch when they were both on, too bad that wasn't very often... Both player's shootin percentage's(.430) sucked for each of them to be shootin twice as many shot's as Yao... Jus my opinion... peace


----------



## Birdman33 (Jun 9, 2003)

We do need a PG but getting Mobley and Griffin is a talent upgrade. Mobley can score and without Antoine we need a scorer. Griffin is a bit of a headcase but he was a top ten pick and is a versatile player who can play both forward spots, hit threes and block shots maybe he just needs a change of scenery. Nachbar was another high draft pick I think 15. Adding three top 15 picks from 2 years ago is not bad. Danny is apparently not satisfied with the team he has so he's blowing it up.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

If this is true, they gave up on Griffin cus Giffin and MObley are too much to gove up for Battie and E Williams


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> how about Norris intead of Nashbar?


That still makes no sense. 

Here are the Celtics roster problems:

1. Six guys play C or PF (Baker, Battie, Blount, Hunter, LaFrentz, Perkins).

2. No established veteran PG, incase James, Banks, and Welsch cannot play the position.

3. Letting the young guys play double digit minutes (Banks, Brown, Hunter, Perkins, Welsch).

I don't consider Moochie Norris to be an improvement over Mike James. Eddie Griffin doesn't help the first problem. Adding another vet in Mobley will only take minutes away from the young guys, not to mention that adding Griffin and Nachbar adds to the youth on the team. I'm not saying that youth is bad to have, but the Celtics roster currently has two guys over the age of 30 (Baker and Williams at 31), one at 29 (McCarty) and one at 28 (James). The rest are 27 and younger. I'm not counting Chris Mills as "on the roster." There are already five guys 24 or younger and Williams and Mills' roster spot will be replaced with two first round picks in the draft which makes seven at 25 or under next season (Jones is 24 right now). Those guys all need to play for the Walker-LaFrentz deal to make sense.

As I've said, this deal makes no sense.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree... They could easily make the playoff's this season without Mobley... The reason they ain't make it last season is cuz Yao wore himself out and couldn't establish his position enough to demand the rock... Houston's startin lineup would be Francis(pg) J.Jackson(sg) Pike(sf) Battie(pf) Yao(c)... Mo Taylor is an undersized pf who can't board enough to help out Yao... Battie would be the perfect compliment to Yao in IMO... It's a step forward... The back court tandem of Francis and Mobley mighta been fun to watch when they were both on, too bad that wasn't very often... Both player's shootin percentage's(.430) sucked for each of them to be shootin twice as many shot's as Yao... Jus my opinion... peace


excellent! I am with you.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree... They could easily make the playoff's this season without Mobley... The reason they ain't make it last season is cuz Yao wore himself out and couldn't establish his position enough to demand the rock... Houston's startin lineup would be Francis(pg) J.Jackson(sg) Pike(sf) Battie(pf) Yao(c)... Mo Taylor is an undersized pf who can't board enough to help out Yao... Battie would be the perfect compliment to Yao in IMO... It's a step forward... The back court tandem of Francis and Mobley mighta been fun to watch when they were both on, too bad that wasn't very often... Both player's shootin percentage's(.430) sucked for each of them to be shootin twice as many shot's as Yao... Jus my opinion... peace


Battie in Houston would make far too much sense. Battie's best trait is his ability to cut to the basket for a dunk off a pick and roll or when his guy is doubling someone in the post. Williams is also a solid player who could work out just about anywhere.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

i hope this trade is BS because it is terrible. Our roster is already crowded so we do a 2 for 3 swap....stupid.

I love the other deal but hate this one.

I think trading eric williams is a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Birdman33 (Jun 9, 2003)

PG: James, Banks
SG: Pierce, Mobley, Welsch
SF: Brown, Griffin, McCarty, Nachbar
PF: Baker, Hunter
C: LaFrentz, Blount, Perkins

6th man Mobley 

The trade may not make sense but this team will be more fun to watch especially if Brown and Banks step up.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Boston fans I can assure you there is no reality to this trade, Mobley is an integral part of this Rocket team. He AND Griffin won't be given away for bench players. Mobley's ability to score is very important in Gumby's in out offense, they need him to produce from beyond the perimeter, and take it to the hole to open up the lanes. Cuttino's shot selection will improve vastly under Gumby's leadership, if ya'll think you can get him for Eric Williams then we may as well talk Mobley and Taylor for Pierce.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Are Flava D and Ballscientist the same person?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Boston fans I can assure you there is no reality to this trade, Mobley is an integral part of this Rocket team. He AND Griffin won't be given away for bench players. Mobley's ability to score is very important in Gumby's in out offense, they need him to produce from beyond the perimeter, and take it to the hole to open up the lanes. Cuttino's shot selection will improve vastly under Gumby's leadership, if ya'll think you can get him for Eric Williams then we may as well talk Mobley and Taylor for Pierce.


I'm pretty sure it will be done....

And all I can say to this is.......
I HATE THE **** ROCKETS:upset: :upset:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I need some sources Hollis, and we know that if it ain't catching fire on CC.net then the probability of it occurring are quite minimal. Houston needs Mobley's perimeter presence. If you think this trade makes little sense for Houston, it makes even less sense for Boston.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree with The Franchise, I'd like to see some sources on this before analyzing it. I mean it very well could be happening, but don't jump the gun before something a bit more concrete is out there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets see Mobley can score a share of points and Griffin has superstar potential.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Boston fans I can assure you there is no reality to this trade, Mobley is an integral part of this Rocket team. He AND Griffin won't be given away for bench players. Mobley's ability to score is very important in Gumby's in out offense, they need him to produce from beyond the perimeter, and take it to the hole to open up the lanes. Cuttino's shot selection will improve vastly under Gumby's leadership, if ya'll think you can get him for Eric Williams then we may as well talk Mobley and Taylor for Pierce.


That's a relief. This was a bad, bad deal.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I need some sources Hollis, and we know that if it ain't catching fire on CC.net then the probability of it occurring are quite minimal. Houston needs Mobley's perimeter presence. If you think this trade makes little sense for Houston, it makes even less sense for Boston.


It was a 5-page long thread at CC.net a few minutes ago, and now the Server is down because of it. Believe it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a 5-page long thread at CC.net a few minutes ago, and now the Server is down because of it. Believe it.


And CC.net is...?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> And CC.net is...?


Clutchcity. Huge Rockets board. Numerous 'breaking stories' have been reported there before they actually happened (Francis arrest, Hakeem trade, etc.)


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if this trade really happens, then i have no idea what the rockets are thinking. i wouldn't trade mobley alone for battie and williams, much less add griffin and nachbar to the deal. the rockets would have to start 2 of piatkowski, jackson, griffin, and williams. those are good guys to have off the bench, but you aren't going to have a chance at the playoffs if you have 2 of them starting.

no way is this trade good for the rockets.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> if this trade really happens, then i have no idea what the rockets are thinking. i wouldn't trade mobley alone for battie and williams, much less add griffin and nachbar to the deal. the rockets would have to start 2 of piatkowski, jackson, griffin, and williams. those are good guys to have off the bench, but you aren't going to have a chance at the playoffs if you have 2 of them starting.
> 
> no way is this trade good for the rockets.


Don't they know that LeBron was in LAST YEAR's draft?!?!?:uhoh:


----------



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

this trade seems to make a lot of sense both ways actually... yao is going to become a primary scoring option in the new van gundy system, leaving mobley out in the cold. Griffin will never play again in houston, and the rockets get two tough nosed players. I don't know much about nachbar, but from what I heard it was just a trade kicker...the celtics look more dynamic with this move and can play with very athletic first and second units...I'm not sure I'd classify griffin as a PF, he reminds me a little bit of atim thomas type minus the handles, but he has a world of potential and maybe a scenery change can help his case...overall this works for both teams. for the celts its a pure talent upgrade, for the rockets its a chemistry upgrade


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I guess every fan overrates the players on his (or her) own team.

Eddie Griffin could have all the talent in the world but it doesn't do any good if he won't show up for practice. Besides, his numbers aren't that great-- about the same as EWill's.

Sure Griffin is young, athletic, blah blah blah. But EWill is 500 times smarter, both on and off the court.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I could really care less for Griffin. Losing Mobley for players we really have an abundance of really boggles my mind though. JVG better know what he's doing or the whole town of Houston will be calling for his HEAD if they don't make the playoffs.


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

I also heard a rumor about Battie and E Williams to Toronto for Mo Pete, Michael Bradley and Jerome Williams....I like that trade more than the Houston one...we don't need a ball hog and a head case.

Even though the Toronto trade clogs up the front court even more, maybe they could swing one more deal after that...Mo Pete would be a nice fit, Bradley has potential and JYD is the overpaid guy that lets the deal get done.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I still havent seen anything affirming this. Where did yall get ur info


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm not sure I care for the deal. Sure, you're upgrading talent-wise, and the only two players lost are two that realistically aren't in Boston's future plans, but I'm afraid all this will do is clog up the lineup. Griffin has talent, but will he ever do anything with it? What will he play? PF? SF? There's already enough projects on this team with Perkins, Welsch, Banks, and Brown. Then there's Mobley, sure he can put the ball in the hole, but I've never seen him seem to be interested in anything else. Besides, on a non-serious but more personal level, I've always had it in for him ever since he and Wheeler ripped apart Kansas in '98. Anyway, I personally would rather see the young guys already here develop, not pile more on.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

It seems to me that in the wake of the Walker deal the Celtics have the following needs (not necessarily listed in order of importance):

1. A reliable second scorer to take the pressure off Pierce.
2. A big tough, enforcer-type defender/rebounder-- also a guy who can guard the other team's big, athletic pf (guys like KMart and Abdur-Rahim).
3. A guy who can guard the other team's top scorer (e.g TMac, Kobe, etc.) so that Pierce doesn't have to do it.
4. A veteran backup pg.

The proposed Houston deal addresses need #1 but not the others. If they do the deal, who is going to guard KMart?

The proposed Toronto deal addresses need #3 (maybe) but not any of the others. JYD and EWill are similar type players, although EWill is a better low post scorer and has an expiring contract. Why acquire Mo Pete when you have Jumaine Jones and Jiri Welsch? And why acquire Bradley, a big tall white guy who can shoot from outside, when you just traded for LaFrenz?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> I still havent seen anything affirming this. Where did yall get ur info


1510 The Zone in Boston is reporting this rumor. I have seen multiple message boards with this rumor and they all attribute it to the same station.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Are Flava D and Ballscientist the same person?


Flava D is Fat D? 
A lot of people always say something that is not true.

Why sometimes Eddie Griffin is a rising star, sometimes has no trade value? Who reduced his trade value?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Flava D is Fat D?
> ...


NYSTEAK did


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Why sometimes Eddie Griffin is a rising star, sometimes has no trade value? Who reduced his trade value?


I did. I reduced Eddie Griffin's trade value.

You're welcome.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I did. I reduced Eddie Griffin's trade value.
> ...


Thanks ALOT you poopoo head:upset:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I find this trade hard to believe but then again being a Mavs fan I
am often suprised.

If this is true then Boston would be getting a great deal.
Mobley is an excellent player and Griffin still has alot of talent
even if he is having a hard time right now. Sometimes a change
of scenary changes everything for a player.

It certainly did with Van Excel for us and hopefully it will happen
with Antione Walker.

I still will have to see it before I believe but if it happens then
congratulations to Celtic fans.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> congratulations to Celtic fans.


good for both

Griffin and Nashbar are future stars.

Battie can help immediately.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

CC.net server is still down. Wow, that thread has caused alot of hatred.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

610 radio in Houston confirmed the rumor and says the Rockets are declining, obviously.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 610 radio in Houston confirmed the rumor and says the Rockets are declining, obviously.


I'm sure Griffin will help you guys alot-- just like Vin Baker helped the Celtics last year. Every team needs at least one guy who had been indefinitely suspended.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure Griffin will help you guys alot-- just like Vin Baker helped the Celtics last year. Every team needs at least one guy who had been indefinitely suspended.


We don't have to excercise the team option on his contract by the end of this month. He could be an unrestricted FA at the end of this year.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't have to excercise the team option on his contract by the end of this month. He could be an unrestricted FA at the end of this year.


So he won't help you this year OR next year. So let him walk for nothing. Who cares? After all, he is SO talented.

As a Cetics fan I would be delighted if this deal craters.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 2. A big tough, enforcer-type defender/rebounder-- also a guy who can guard the other team's big, athletic pf (guys like KMart and Abdur-Rahim).


Man...I didn't know that Kenyon Martin was such a terrific offensive player that we needed a guy spefically to guard him. Also, I didn't think that Abdur-Rahim's Hawks were a team that should force the Celtics to make a move so we could beat them.

By the way, Kevin Garnett scored 11 points in 36 minutes of action last night. I think we'd all agree that Garnett is larger, far more athletic, and a far superior player to Kenyon Martin. I know its preseason, but its still Kevin Garnett.

The way to stop Kenyon Martin is by stopping Jason Kidd. If Martin isn't getting the ball ahead of everyone on the break, his only offensive move is a put back off of someone's miss.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Man...I didn't know that Kenyon Martin was such a terrific offensive player that we needed a guy spefically to guard him. Also, I didn't think that Abdur-Rahim's Hawks were a team that should force the Celtics to make a move so we could beat them.
> ...


So, answer my question. Who's going to guard KMart?
And while we're at it, who's going to stop Kidd?

The Celtics have not been able to do either effectively for the past several years-- and they are certainly not alone. At some point these issues must be addressed, however, because the road to #17 goes through Exit 15W.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm not sure anyone has figured out how to guard Kidd yet. Kedrick can guard Richard Jefferson (I'm convinced they're the same player). Vin Baker is looking pretty quick, though I don't think he's as quick as KMart. If Battie's knee is ok, he can do it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Back to the topic of the trade here's my take on it:

What the hell are the rockets thinking?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Back to the topic of the trade here's my take on it:
> 
> What the hell are the rockets thinking?


Now that I think of it, the Celtics have 15 players under contract, making a 2 for 3 deal won't work. Problem solved.  :greatjob:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I'm not sure anyone has figured out how to guard Kidd yet. Kedrick can guard Richard Jefferson (I'm convinced they're the same player). Vin Baker is looking pretty quick, though I don't think he's as quick as KMart. If Battie's knee is ok, he can do it.


So who's going to guard KMart if they trade Battie, unless they get someone in return who can?

Yes they can play tough team D, bring help from the weak side (LaFrentz does this well) and do all the right things, but unless someone takes away KMart's first step he will kill you. He also has to be kept off the offensive boards.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> So who's going to guard KMart if they trade Battie, unless they get someone in return who can?
> ...


If it is for Griffin, he had a really good game against Martin last year, so its not like Kmart is unguardable


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> If it is for Griffin, he had a really good game against Martin last year, so its not like Kmart is unguardable


Of course he's guardable. But not by anyone the Celtics have (except possibly Battie)-- at least not one on one.

As for Griffin, maybe he can match up with KMart at the Rucker next Summer, because it is unclear whether Eddie will be playing in the NBA this year.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought Mobley played 1 in Houston before Franchise got there, no? Cos if he did, it'd definitely be a good pickup for the Celtics.

I know the Rockets wouldn't do this trade...even if Griffin might not suit anymore, sending Mobley, Griffin, and Nachbar for Williams and Battie wouldn't really help the Rockets that much. The thing, however, is that Griffin can play both 3 and 4. Considering the fact that he shied away from contact and likes to stand on the perimeter taking 3's (uh oh...), he might play more 3 than 4 in Beantown. I'm not sure the Rockets would like giving up a young talents with loads of potential in Nachbar. But if the C's threw in the 1st rounder from Dallas....then I think this trade would be likely.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Boston Herald just reported that the Houston deal will not happen and that it was never discussed! They do say that the Celtics tried to trade C Battie for PG J. Micinnis of the Trailblazers!


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Battie for Mcinnis would be a great deal for us! Giving away center for a veteran PG is just what we need. To bad it didnt work out!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Even though the trades not true, we could do a 2 for 3 trade bc there has also been rumor of us buying out Chris Mills' contract, he can't play this year and his contract is up after this season and he's not a talent.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree... They could easily make the playoff's this season without Mobley... The reason they ain't make it last season is cuz Yao wore himself out and couldn't establish his position enough to demand the rock... Houston's startin lineup would be Francis(pg) J.Jackson(sg) Pike(sf) Battie(pf) Yao(c)... Mo Taylor is an undersized pf who can't board enough to help out Yao... Battie would be the perfect compliment to Yao in IMO... It's a step forward... The back court tandem of Francis and Mobley mighta been fun to watch when they were both on, too bad that wasn't very often... Both player's shootin percentage's(.430) sucked for each of them to be shootin twice as many shot's as Yao... Jus my opinion... peace


You're right, I was overlooking Jackson as a probable starter, and Battie as a starting PF alongside Yao. I like Taylor better as a scorer off the bench. Houston does look a bit stronger this way.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flava D</b>!
> this trade seems to make a lot of sense both ways actually... yao is going to become a primary scoring option in the new van gundy system, leaving mobley out in the cold. Griffin will never play again in houston, and the rockets get two tough nosed players. I don't know much about nachbar, but from what I heard it was just a trade kicker...the celtics look more dynamic with this move and can play with very athletic first and second units...I'm not sure I'd classify griffin as a PF, he reminds me a little bit of atim thomas type minus the handles, but he has a world of potential and maybe a scenery change can help his case...overall this works for both teams. for the celts its a pure talent upgrade, for the rockets its a chemistry upgrade


Well said.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Back to the topic of the trade here's my take on it:
> 
> What the hell are the rockets thinking?


Again, Griffin appears unstable and Houston probably would like to get something for him now. The fear may be that his off-court "issues" will impair his game to the point that he'll spiral out of control, contribute nothing on the court, and they'll have to cut him loose next summer. That will mean that they traded three #1 draft picks (2 of whom would look great wearing Rockets jerseys right about now) for nothing. Battie and/or EWill are limited but useful role players, and a heckuva lot better than nothing.

And Mobley has cemented a reputation as essentially a one-dimensional gunner. He "needs the ball to be effective," so on a Houston team that has to center around Yao and Francis, he's most valuable coming off the bench to ignite the second team. He's rumored to be less than happy with that prospect. So...trade him, along with Griffin, for perhaps less sheer talent but players who fit better.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, according to both sides the Houston trade was never even discussed, so it appears to be one of those Internet rumors that spontaneously generate.

I do think Ainge is trying to move Battie, but who knows where? The Herald is reporting that a straight up swap with Portland for Jeff McInnis was discussed but did not happen.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Ainge and the Celtics deny the trade talk...so what?!

Ainge also said that he had no intention of trading Walker.

I think Houston is shopping Griffin everywhere. I would really be surprised if they have not contacted Boston. Griffin needs a change of scenery. Mobley is the dey to the deal though. I would be surprised to see him shipped unless Van Gundy is having problems with him that I have not heard about.

As a Boston fan I think Griffin would be a nice prospect to back up the forward positions. But Mobley at the 1 and 2 would be huge for Boston.

Houston would benefit from instant role player vets who do not cause problems and play excellent D.

Still in reality it is hard for me to believe that this trade will go down...but I never would have guessed that Walker would be gone.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

You know, if they trade Battie and Williams, then only Pierce is the remaining player from last year's main starting five. 

Last year:
Delk or Bremer
Pierce
Williams
Walker
Battie

This year (if trade occurs):
James
Pierce
Brown
Baker
Blount

Although, even if Battie and Williams stay, Brown and Blount could very well start anyway. Not to mention, Jones and/or LaFrentz could start within weeks. It'll be interesting to see what pans out. Last year, it was pretty clear who started aside from Delk or Bremer. McCarty was thrown in occasionally. It's great they have so many options, but on the other hand, it's nice to have some outstanding players. Pierce would be the only proven player. The rest are question marks. They all could have great years, but there's really nothing in their history that supports it.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Houston Deal--Thank God it didn't happen*

Eddie Griffin is a good argument for players staying in college 2-3 years. The guy punched out a teammate in college, and has gone AWOL from his team. His talent is questionable. Houston got fleeced by New Jersey in the trade, and we don't want that loser.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Houston Deal--Thank God it didn't happen*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Eddie Griffin is a good argument for players staying in college 2-3 years. The guy punched out a teammate in college, and has gone AWOL from his team. His talent is questionable. Houston got fleeced by New Jersey in the trade, and we don't want that loser.


Why is he a loser, because hes having problems. He doesnt have a history of being a bad guy at all. He got into a fight his senior year and his freshman year of school, got caught with Weed and is having major family problems, coupled that with the loss of his brother(which was his father figure) right before he left school. You dont know him as a person so how can you call him a loser.

Also the AWOL comment. It was 2 days and hes been back with the team since so please explain what some of you are talking about.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Griffin is not a problem player. He got into a fight with a teammate. Do you know who else has had fights with teammates? Paul Pierce.

I would like to see how Griffin would react to a new coach, a fresh system and a new town and team. There are alot of guys on the C's that have a positive attitude about life in general. Many are also very involved in the community.

Griffin may have a complete transformation if he were to go to a place like Boston.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Griffin has been caught with weed.

So was the Chief. Robert is probably still smoking it. It only is a problem when it becomes a problem with the law and possible jail time.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Since Griffin comes from the east coast, a move to Boston will probably help him adjust quicker!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I think this trade helps both team.

Boston gets the role players and second scoring options they need.

And Houston unloads Mobley and Griffin and can finally focus their offense on Yao and Francis, and gets solid unselfish players like Williams and Battie.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Griffin is not a problem player. He got into a fight with a teammate. Do you know who else has had fights with teammates? Paul Pierce.
> 
> I would like to see how Griffin would react to a new coach, a fresh system and a new town and team. There are alot of guys on the C's that have a positive attitude about life in general. Many are also very involved in the community.
> ...



I hope so. I'd love to see him bust out. It does seem like he needs a change of scenery.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Griffin is a LOSER*

Pierce fought with teammates at Inglewood High.

Griffin cold-cocked a teammate at Seton Hall.

Oh, this from the AP today:


Link and paraphrase. Don't post the entire article. ---agoo 



WE DO NOT WANT THIS HEADACHE.


----------

